# PE mechanical HVAC NCESS exam Help



## njzshockwave (Jul 31, 2019)

Good Evening,

I'm looking for practice exams to go through for the mechanical PE hvac exam this October. If anyone has anything, I am willing to purchase it. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 2, 2019)

Have you already got the NCEES exam problem set?


----------



## SustainabilityGuy (Sep 19, 2019)

@njzshockwave, @Pass the PE Exam just sent me a link to their site with a new practice exam: https://pass-the-pe.com/practice-exams/


----------



## Pass the PE Exam (Sep 19, 2019)

@SustainabilityGuy, thanks for sharing! @njzshockwave, please let me know if you have any questions about the practice exam (link here: https://pass-the-pe.com/practice-exams/). It's 80 questions long and we designed it to be about the same difficulty as the actual PE exam, which is _slightly_ more difficult (but not much) than the NCEES practice exams.

We also have some exam-taking tips and tricks on the site (https://pass-the-pe.com/helpful-tips/), however I am also happy to answer any questions you may have about the exam on this forum, via private message, or via phone. Please let me know, and I hope the exam helps!


----------

